

How Googlebot handles AJAX loaded content - bceagle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6mtiwQ3nvw

======
bceagle
I knew that Google likely was processing JavaScript already, but according to
this video just published they are pretty far along. I still think that AJAX
rendered sites are not going to rank as highly as static sites (for now), but
I wonder if an AJAX rendered page can be indexed now without the Fragment
Specification.

